# Online place for Ephedrine that ships to Canada AND USA?



## juced_porkchop (Jul 9, 2013)

It's all in the title.  My buddy and I used to use ephedrinforsale.com but they wont ship to USA anymore. any good places still with good service?

Thanks


----------



## regular (Jul 9, 2013)

Bronkaid can be purchased over the counter at a pharmacy. Ephedrine is a precursor used in the manufacture of amphetamines. It's not something someone should order online in bulk quantities.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2013)

Agree with Regular. You can get bronkaid, caffeine pills, and aspirin from any local pharmacy. None of which is illegal and you don't need a script just ask the pharmacist for the bronkaid.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 10, 2013)

been down the broncaid route...  too many lil pills.

but it works.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cavedog supps in Canada used to have it but I think they pulled it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2013)

sparticus said:


> been down the broncaid route...  too many lil pills.
> 
> but it works.



Its 1 tab every 4 hours.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 10, 2013)

Here in meth central (Midwest) we can't buy the shit anywhere.  Pharmacists look at you like you just took a shit on the counter when you ask for it...  They don't sell it.    Either they can't, or just don't want to.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 10, 2013)

I went through a period of getting desperate for ephedrine too. I eventually found some twin lab energy fuel at supplement warehouse that expired before the ban. Still have 6 unopened bottles of it.  That shit either doesn't keep or my tolerance for it sucks.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2013)

Bronkaid is shit

50 TABS OF KAIZEN 8mg EPHEDRINE HCL

takes around 10 days to get in US cause they're based in Canada

Thank me later

Stop using Bronkaid now that I gave y'all a store


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is bronkaid shit?

Kaizen Ephedrine HCL: 8mg x 50pills x 82% = 328mg / $5 = 65.6mg/$
Bronkaid Ephedrine Sulfate: 25mg x 60pills x 77% = 1155mg / $12 = 96.25mg/$

Seems like bronkaid is cheaper...


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Why is bronkaid shit?
> 
> Kaizen Ephedrine HCL: 8mg x 50pills x 82% = 328mg / $5 = 65.6mg/$
> Bronkaid Ephedrine Sulfate: 25mg x 60pills x 77% = 1155mg / $12 = 96.25mg/$
> ...



A lot of people don't like the fact that Bronkaid also contains Guaifenesin. 

Also, most states have a limit on how many mg's of ephedrine or pseudoephedrine you can buy per month so ordering uncontrolled amounts of Kaizen Ephedrine makes it ideal to use for some.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its 1 tab every 4 hours.


...24/4=6pills daily.  a month is 180 pills.  even at micro grams I felt crappy.  really fucked my appetite and stomache.

as stated above.  Im one of those that didnt like the guaifenesine


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2013)

sparticus said:


> ...24/4=6pills daily.  a month is 180 pills.  even at micro grams I felt crappy.  really fucked my appetite and stomache.
> 
> as stated above.  Im one of those that didnt like the guaifenesine



24/4 ? what you don't sleep? and you shouldn't take a dose within ~6hrs of sleep, common practice for stims.. And ephedrine is supposed to kill your appetite, that's why it's used in weight loss.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> 24/4 ? what you don't sleep? and you shouldn't take a dose within ~6hrs of sleep, common practice for stims.. And ephedrine is supposed to kill your appetite, that's why it's used in weight loss.



I doubled my doses(two pills at a time).   and what I ment about appetites was after the month I had a hard time getting my reg hunger. (wife  thought I had a eating disorder, not like pob)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 10, 2013)

and actually....I work 12hrs so my days really are longer than most.  I sleep 3hrs daily.  

2am to 2pm shifts suck


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> A lot of people don't like the fact that Bronkaid also contains Guaifenesin.
> 
> Also, most states have a limit on how many mg's of ephedrine or pseudoephedrine you can buy per month so ordering uncontrolled amounts of Kaizen Ephedrine makes it ideal to use for some.



Guaifenesin is why bronkaid is shit

There is a federal limit to ephedrine, 8mg 

Thats the ONLY rule on ephedrine

Its still legal, just only in 8mg per serving amounts


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I doubled my doses(two pills at a time).   and what I ment about appetites was after the month I had a hard time getting my reg hunger. (wife  thought I had a eating disorder, not like pob)



You guys are lucky

I have such a tolerance to stims that I didnt even feel shit at 50mg or any decreased appetite


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 10, 2013)

Some dudes over @ BB.com mentioned GJ doesn't ship Eph to the USA anymore, that was in April TY. Has you ordered recently Hulk?   I'm using Bronkaid but would like eph w/o the guaif...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 11, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Some dudes over @ BB.com mentioned GJ doesn't ship Eph to the USA anymore, that was in April TY. Has you ordered recently Hulk?   I'm using Bronkaid but would like eph w/o the guaif...



Haven't ordered since feb-march

Hope it ain't true


----------

